# My 6 Month Old Female Kira!



## christo0pher (Jun 14, 2011)

This is my puppy! She is 6 months old and weighs about 45 pounds. How does she look?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very pretty! She looks so happy!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

:greet:Hello and welcome, Kira looks adorable...:wub:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

She's beautiful . Welcome!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Lovely girl! That 2nd pic in the flowers is so sweet.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome to you and Kira, she is beautiful.


----------



## afriel10 (Apr 1, 2011)

love how she is smiling in the 2nd one


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Cute puppy!


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,

Congrats on such a good looking pup!!!

Good luck and take care!!!

Cheers,


----------

